# Thread For Drivers To Explain Why They Aren't Willing to Shut the App for 3 Hrs in Solidarity!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> In other words they aren't going to care whether we, as drivers, get paid enough whether the media posts about it or not, whether we protest or not, they simply want cheap rides. If they were the type of people who cared they would tip.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Sly I started a thread for you to post your reasons for not protesting.
Can you please not post on the Protest Thread anymore? 
Or is that even too much to ask of you and other reluctant drivers?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I hope Charleston Drivers do this, so I can reap the benefits lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Because:

I Love Uber
Uber Loves Me,
If they don't Pay
I'll Drive for Free!

Damn, I can't seem to get that out of my head for some reason.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Shame this isn't happening in Phoenix. I'd be more than happy to pick up all those extra fares while others were "striking".


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> Why does it have to be on 10/22, that's my double rebate day. I got over a dollar of gasoline rebates ready to be doubled, I'll be paying less than a dollar a gallon of gas on that day.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Could this be the motivation of the reticent Drivers?


Former Yellow Driver said:


> Maybe some people would like to see this effort fail?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk + Elmoooy = Losers

Ooops - did I post that out loud?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> I think we shouldn't protest while uber is fighting for the right to exist. It'll give the governments opposing us ammo. Such things should wait until after uber is properly and legally established.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It is borderline hysterical how little these protestors understand about economics.
> 
> "Uber rips us off and we make no money, so we're going to show them this by not working for 3 hours in the middle of the week!"
> 
> Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween? That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't protest.





Sean O'Gorman said:


> lol, scabs. How is it scab behavior if you aren't part of a union? Some of us *like* the money we make, and don't want to blindly allow a collective mass of our peers decide whether or not we should work.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

My app goes off for the three hours, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Could this be the motivation of the reticent Drivers?


I'm fairly certain there are some with THAT agenda.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> My app goes off for the three hours, just for shits and giggles.


Mine is off for 6 hours. 12 noon PST until 6pm EST. 
I will use my wife's Uber passenger account to order Ubers and then immediately text them a pre-composed message about the details of the work stoppage and advise them that I will be cancelling the trip. Which I will do as soon as I send the text.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uberdriver101 joins the ranks of Uber ******s!

I wonder what Uber pays these trolls per post? It's probably more lucrative than being a driver. I might apply. Do they do a background check? I've just got the 2 hammers attacks, and 1 sexual assault.

[Note] This post was meant to be humorous only. I have no assaults on my record - sexual, or others. They're just what I dream about while asleep, and fantasize about in my waking hours after becoming an Uber driver.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I love how those of us who make good money and have no qualms with Uber are "losers" "******s" or paid shills as a result. These people have a mindset of "Join us or you are a bad person!" What a joke. I understand some of you have valid complaints, SOME.

Do what you think you need to do, but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints. But at least be civil about it. Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints.


Have you seen the poll results on the Protest Thread? They are 85% For & 15% Against.
Embellish much?


Droosk said:


> Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


Edit: UberShill much?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I love how those of us who make good money and have no qualms with Uber are "losers" "******s" or paid shills as a result. These people have a mindset of "Join us or you are a bad person!" What a joke. I understand some of you have valid complaints, SOME.
> 
> Do what you think you need to do, but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints. But at least be civil about it. Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


Agreed, I'm a firm believer in positive people get positive results. If they spent less time complaining and more time bettering their craft they wouldn't need to strike. But I do think the rating system sucks!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> But I do think the rating system sucks!





uberdriver101 said:


> Agreed, I'm a firm believer in positive people get positive results.


Perhaps a little more positivity and Magical Thinking from you would make the Rating System much better?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Perhaps a little more positivity and Magical Thinking from you would make the Rating System much better?


If only it were that easy lol.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I love how those of us who make good money and have no qualms with Uber are "losers" "******s" or paid shills as a result. These people have a mindset of "Join us or you are a bad person!" What a joke. I understand some of you have valid complaints, SOME.
> 
> Do what you think you need to do, but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints. But at least be civil about it. Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


Being a whinny, bitter, faceless Internet troll just fits my personality better.

I'm just curious - do you do this as a full-time occupation? About how many hours per week are you putting in? Are most of your earnings coming from chasing some of the ridiculous surge pricing.

Also, you are right - name-calling isn't proper. I do apoligize for that. Everyone needs to do what is right for them, I guess.

I just kinda look at it like, 'The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the greedy few.'


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Well you don't have to worry about my company covering the runs since Austin FORBIDS us from on-demand service!
Does that count as partial solidarity ?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Sly I started a thread for you to post your reasons for not protesting.
> Can you please not post on the Protest Thread anymore?
> Or is that even too much to ask of you and other reluctant drivers?


@Sly friendly reminder here. I sent you an inbox several weeks back, still awaiting response.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby, thank you for proving my point 

In case you haven't noticed, this website is primarily used by people who want to whine and cry about Uber. I've actually met a few drivers in my area. I've yet to find one, in person, that is unhappy with Uber. This website represents a VERY miniscule number of drivers, as most of them simply don't care enough to look for it or anything like it. Why? Because they don't have a reason to complain. Even on the Uber facebook, very few drivers are complaining, and no, its not because the posts are deleted. There ARE complaints, just not many, because as I said before, we're making decent money.

Once again, if you guys want to protest, more power to you. You're not the first to do it, but you ARE a minority. Just look at the previous protests to see that. San Francisco, an estimated 80-100 drivers showed up, out of probably 500-600. Los Angeles? 50 whole drivers! Seattle? An estimated 24 drivers, and they just made themselves look like idiots, blocking traffic, honking horns, you know, the same crap that standard taxis are pulling in protest.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Droosk said:


> because as I said before, we're making decent money.


That is the only part where I disagree.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Driver J, right now, yes, this is my full time gig. I'll answer your questions in order:

I "drive" about 30-33 hours a week. I'd say I'm online 40-45, really depends on business.
I never ever chase surges. They are simply too risky. By the time you get there, it tends to be gone. 90% of my revenue comes from the normal priced fares.

I have a very solid routine that I go with, and it works. I almost always take Mondays off, maybe do 5 or 6 trips on Tuesday, max 3 hours, just to get out of the house. Wed/Thur I target $150 NET each day. Fri/Sat I target $200 NET each day. Sunday it depends on my mood if I do $150 or $200. However, there are occasionally super strong days, like yesterday. I did $450 in just over 4 hours, thanks to heavy surges.

If I wanted to, I could easily be netting 40k+ a year after expenses, while driving less then 45 hours a week. But while this is currently my full time gig, its not my career path, and I have no desire to spend THAT much time doing it.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess I'm a loser for stating my opinion, this forum has really gone off track, i guess they attack people who are positive or just making jokes. And then shame on everybody for supporting personal attacks. I sit here and read people gripes and I do understand them and don't think they are loser but when I get attacked for saying something, thats just ****ed up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I guess I'm a loser for stating my opinion, this forum has really gone off track, i guess they attack people who are positive or just making jokes. And then shame on everybody for supporting personal attacks. I sit here and read people gripes and I do understand them and don't think they are loser but when I get attacked for saying something, thats just ****ed up.


So, you're complaining because the people who you said were complaining, complained about you.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Not complaining my friend, just stating my opinion.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Even on the Uber facebook, very few drivers are complaining, and no, its not because the posts are deleted.


The last time I checked Uber's FB page, it was nothing but hundreds of Drivers complaining on every single post! So I just tried to check the page again. And guess what, Uber's US page is being redirected to Uber's India page...at least it is when I'm trying it.
Perhaps other drivers can try to confirm this.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> chi1cabby, thank you for proving my point
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, this website is primarily used by people who want to whine and cry about Uber. I've actually met a few drivers in my area. I've yet to find one, in person, that is unhappy with Uber. This website represents a VERY miniscule number of drivers, as most of them simply don't care enough to look for it or anything like it. Why? Because they don't have a reason to complain. Even on the Uber facebook, very few drivers are complaining, and no, its not because the posts are deleted. There ARE complaints, just not many, because as I said before, we're making decent money.
> 
> Once again, if you guys want to protest, more power to you. You're not the first to do it, but you ARE a minority. Just look at the previous protests to see that. San Francisco, an estimated 80-100 drivers showed up, out of probably 500-600. Los Angeles? 50 whole drivers! Seattle? An estimated 24 drivers, and they just made themselves look like idiots, blocking traffic, honking horns, you know, the same crap that standard taxis are pulling in protest.


Thought it was Seattle were 100 drivers quit in unison. I may be mistaken here. How would you know if the dissatisfied drivers are in the minority?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably not too much of a surprise that I'm going to disagree about whether the majority of Uber drivers are happy. How do we know? Based on THIS forum...it seems most are dissatisfied. The Uber Reddit forum also seems to be mostly unhappy drivers. Is that because the unhappy Uber drivers aggressively go look for a place to complain while the happy ones just ply their trade successfully and count their money? Perhaps. The only Uber drivers I've ever met in person were passengers....and BOTH of them were dissatisfied. Certainly not enough of a cross section to make an evaluation. It does seem that there is a persistent effort OUTSIDE of this forum to get changes made in pay, tips and driver evaluations. Does that effort/interest reflect the wishes of most of the drivers? Again.....I can only go by my very limited exposure to a few drivers and those on a couple of sites....but it seems as though even the ones who are relatively satisfied with the money they are making want SOME changes in their business relationship with Uber.

If the majority of drivers are satisfied with the current status quo...then this and all subsequent attempts at a work stoppage will fail...they have to without majority support. At this point a work stoppage is as much about informing drivers that others have similar interests and gauging their willingness to bind together for the changes that the MAJORITY of drivers MIGHT want. Will the news media and public think our issues are unreasonable? Only way to find out is to get their attention and explain why SOME of us are dissatisfied and what changes we would like to see.

I do have a couple of questions for those drivers opposed to a work stoppage and who are supposedly happy with working for Uber: What possible hardship could a 3 hour work stoppage cause you? Would you really be opposed to taxi cab rates or at least rates equal to 12 months ago? Are you opposed to changing the driver evaluation system to a thumbs up or down? Are you not concerned that you can have your access to the "App" terminated if you don't accept a high enough percentage of requests? Do you not want the passengers to have the option to tip without being mislead about whether tips are included or "necessary"? Are none of these issues important to you and if they are....*how* do you ever expect them to change....for the better?

I'll step down now from my soap box....if you are a happy Uber driver well then Uber on.... Just spare me the gloating about how much money YOU are going to make while the rest of us are attempting to make what we THINK are needed changes through our poorly organized work stoppage(s).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Can some Forum Members please check Uber's US FB page to see if they are being redirected to Uber'S India page where all the posts are for/about India?
Thanx!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Driver J, right now, yes, this is my full t. e gig. I'll answer your questions in order:
> 
> I "drive" about 30-33 hours a week. I'd say I'm online 40-45, really depends on business.
> I never ever chase surges. They are simply too risky. By the time you get there, it tends to be gone. 90% of my revenue comes from the normal priced fares.
> ...


Ok, well if those are facts you've stated, I TRULY DO UNDERSTAND how you're quite satisfied. My problem is, I'm doing more than twice the hours and probably netting less than half of what you do. Mine is a fairly new market, and I understand Uber can't manufacture rides for me, but when I look at cities where the business is great, but they're charging .90/mile, I wanna laugh, cry, puke, and punch someone at the same time. Maybe you can explain how Uber makes a boat-load of money, gas gets purchased, cars get repaired, taxes get paid, I get my car washed 3-4 times per week, get the oil changed once a month, and...If I could even make $30,000/year, I could make it. I just don't ever see it happening. I used to drive trucks and $30,000/year is nothing, but my expenses were getting my ass to work. Company even paid for DOT physicals.

Unless things change dramatically, I don't see things ever working out for me doing Uber. Evidently, you've found a way that I haven't seen. Much success my friend.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/uber

Is that the URL you're using chi1? Cuz it works fine for me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/uber
> 
> Is that the URL you're using chi1? Cuz it works fine for me.


Yup! But it's getting redirected to this: 
https://m.facebook.com/uber.IND?_rdr


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/uber


This is Uber's official site and we're trying to evaluate whether the majority of drivers are happy?...Really?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/uber
> 
> Is that the URL you're using chi1? Cuz it works fine for me.


Working fine for me too Chi. I think you're a threat to Uber, so you're being targeted. They've probably infected you with the dreaded Ubola Virus.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Most people that are happy with Uber haven't been doing it for a year. Do any job, and make half of what you were making one year prior. Tell us you are happy. That's the problem. That's the whining. It's understandable. There are also other people here whose jobs have been affected by this low cost Uber. Taxi drivers. 

The reality is though that Uber doesn't care, and they don't have to. They aren't going anywhere. The whining has diminished in the past few weeks. This is understandable sentiment, and it's real. Drive or don't, read this, or don't. Life is a choice.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I guess I'm a loser for stating my opinion, this forum has really gone off track, i guess they attack people who are positive or just making jokes. And then shame on everybody for supporting personal attacks. I sit here and read people gripes and I do understand them and don't think they are loser but when I get attacked for saying something, thats just ****ed up.


I sincerely apologize. If you're happy and making money, then go with it. I guess I'm just frustrated because I thought it was going to be 'different.' A lot different.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> The reality is though that Uber doesn't care, and they don't have to.


As long as they have enough drivers to satisfy the ride requests and service expectations of their passengers....you are correct. Once one or both of those factors change (if they do) then Uber will care.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I sincerely apologize. If you're happy and making money, then go with it. I guess I'm just frustrated because I thought it was going to be 'different.' A lot different.


It's natural to feel disappointed; many drivers feel they were deceived by the uber we were told about earnings and conditions. I guess what we take from this is experience.

Post-epiphany, we decide to either stay with it or look for something else.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Post-epiphany, we decide to either stay with it or look for something else.


Some of us might choose to "tilt at windmills" and attempt to change the system.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Driver J, right now, yes, this is my full time gig. I'll answer your questions in order:
> 
> I "drive" about 30-33 hours a week. I'd say I'm online 40-45, really depends on business.
> I never ever chase surges. They are simply too risky. By the time you get there, it tends to be gone. 90% of my revenue comes from the normal priced fares.
> ...


What market are you in? What's the fares? It depends on 'what mood you're in' whether you make (net) $150 or $200/day? I'm always in the 'mood' to make money. That's why I'm in this car 70+ hours a week.

Is there just an endless number of requests there so you never have to sit waiting/hoping for a request?

I am truly curious. I actually love the job, but when it's not going great at $1.40/mile, and I'm expecting fares to go down as business increases, it's not exactly encouraging.

Thanks

P.S. Being fair, I should add that my vehicle gets crappy gas mileage, so that obviously hurts my net, but I just still don't get it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some of us might choose to "tilt at windmills" and attempt to change the system.


Correct; that falls under the "stay with it" category


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some of us might choose to "tilt at windmills" and attempt to change the system.


I'm more of the type that would hang around until the windmill breaks, steal as many parts as I can carry, and go start my own damn windmill.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess I'm more curious about why such a slow day/time was chosen for the 3 hours strike. Wouldn't it have a stronger impact on a busy night? Or would it be even more difficult to get all the drivers onboard?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Not a good time to nit-pick...
Let's just do it...
And hope for some positive result...

Ride-sharing Drivers' Protest Nationwide Oct 22nd,
12-3PM Pacific, 1-4PM Mountain, 2-5PM Central, 3-6PM Eastern Time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

"If I wanted to, I could easily be netting 40k+ a year after expenses, while driving less then 45 hours a week."

That blows me away. Sounds almost unbelieable. You selling guns, hookers, or drugs too?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yup! But it's getting redirected to this:
> https://m.facebook.com/uber.IND?_rdr


I get redirected to https://m.facebook.com/UberOz?_rdr

The local FB website. Maybe someone has a sense of humour in the Uber office and set up a filter to catch your IP address and send onto a link home.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I get redirected to https://m.facebook.com/UberOz?_rdr
> 
> The local FB website. Maybe someone has a sense of humour in the Uber office and set up a filter to catch your IP address and send onto a link home.


But I'm in Chicago yet still get redirected to India only content.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some of us might choose to "tilt at windmills" and attempt to change the system.


If they don't change, someone else will come along and do it better. That is their argument for existence in the first place, right? I knew our company, and many like ours are eagerly planning to take advantage of the ability to do on-demand service. The new TNC regulations will make this possible for us because the city will have no leg to stand on to prevent us now. Since we are based on an employee/customer first philosophy, we have an advantage in this, along with our many years of livery expertise. The troubling thing is, there are numerous drivers in the market, who are learning that their income is nowhere near what they were promised. Perhaps they would make great driver candidates for our companies, but none of us are going to hire anyone who openly flouted laws. We are in talks with a few people who have been holding back waiting until regulations were ironed out. Those people will definitely be candidates. But we cannot trust anyone who will openly violate code. We typically send our vehicles home with our drivers, we have to have 100% trust that they will always do the right thing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But I'm in Chicago yet still get redirected to India only content.


Ask the Geek if they can set up an IP specific firewall to their FB page and redirect the holder elsewhere


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But I'm in Chicago yet still get redirected to India only content.


Offshift coverage


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm curious- Sydney do you suspect there will be any protest at your local office? Just Russell?  what about you chi1cabby? You are for the protest, but is there one in Chicago? Are you going on Wednesday? I don't see any posts organizing for a Chicago specific gathering. I'm surprised because you seem to be organizing drivers here and Chicago has the worst rates.

I'm not happy with the way Uber treats me but I won't be attending the "protest" wednesday. I won't be driving during those hours either, but I rarely do anyways.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But I'm in Chicago yet still get redirected to India only content.


Whilst there, have a quick vindaloo!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I'm curious- Sydney do you suspect there will be any protest at your local office? Just Russell?  what about you chi1cabby? You are for the protest, but is there one in Chicago? Are you going on Wednesday? I don't see any posts organizing for a Chicago specific gathering. I'm surprised because you seem to be organizing drivers here and Chicago has the worst rates.
> 
> I'm not happy with the way Uber treats me but I won't be attending the "protest" wednesday.


No traction at our local office. Its located in a quiet suburban street next to a park. Not much exposure.

I do think the message has gone out and some drivers will have their apps off from midday


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I sincerely apologize. If you're happy and making money, then go with it. I guess I'm just frustrated because I thought it was going to be 'different.' A lot different.


Never said I was happy with way things are going. I am making money I won't deny that. I know my market is brand new and price cuts WILL come. If you really read my other posts in this forum you will know Ive had problems with Uber. Like other people said, maybe protests arent working, i mean, we all read about it in the news, protests in LA and SF didn't seem to change Uber mind, people turn in their phones didn't seem to change their mind. In Charleston Market, I see new driver almost every week and notice other older driver start to disappear. I don't think Uber can keep up with drivers in Charleston but is that making them change anything, it doesnt seem so. Maybe yall will prove me wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> what about you chi1cabby? You are for the protest, but is there one in Chicago? Are you going on Wednesday? I don't see any posts organizing for a Chicago specific gathering. I'm surprised because you seem to be organizing drivers here and Chicago has the worst rates.


There is an eerie silence on the subject of protest on Chicago Drivers' FB boards. CADA members had posted the info there, but it didn't seem to spark much interest. We'll know by Wednesday night...


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is an eerie silence on the subject of protest on Chicago Drivers' FB boards. CADA members had posted the info there, but it didn't seem to spark much interest. We'll know by Wednesday night...


I take this to mean you won't be at the Chicago office on wednesday at noon. I find it curious why you spend your days advocating for the drivers here, but have no interest in your local organization? Perhaps you are really in India? Haha.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I find it curious why you spend your days advocating for the drivers here, but have no interest in your local organization?


Jeeves there is no organization amongst Chicago Drivers to speak of.
Plus remember that I drive a cab and do UberTaxi, it would be ridiculous for just me to show up at Uber's 300 N ELizabeth St, Chicago office, esp if no UberX drivers are Protesting.

I just received my @uberpeople.net cards, if I get any inkling that there might be other drivers Protesting there, I'll go there and hand em the cards.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe we need a "thread for chi1cabby to explain why he won't be attending his local Uber protest". Don't you think if you used your internet presence for a call or organization in Chicago that you could be successful? Do you think Chicago drivers are more complacent? I'm just curious chi1cabby, it seems peculiar that you aren't pounding the pavement in your hometown. I wonder what your rationale is. 

Cool cards! Where do I get those?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Don't you think if you used your internet presence for a call or organization in Chicago that you could be successful?


Jeeves I tried!
You can only lead a horse to water...


Jeeves said:


> Cool cards! Where do I get those?


Ask @uberpeople.net , they'll mail you a stack.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This is an organic process. Stupid description, I know. But what I mean is that TNCs are so new and TNC Drivers, in turn, this is a process.

There seems to be the most Driver Interest (Traction) in the Los Angeles Area. It will most likely get the most media attention in LA. How will this play out in Chicago and other markets. It might be that Chicago News Media ends up showing Los Angeles (Santa Monica Office) Uber Driver footage. Heck, could be the same in Sidney if it's a slow news day (Uber Uber Uber...Oi Oi Oi) 

Just no way of knowing how it will all play out. Drivers don't know AND Uber (Other TNCs) doesn't either. But it will be a Media news item on 22 October 2014. No matter how "unorganized" this "organized" Driver 3 hrs work stoppage is, the media will pick up on it.

Just will have to see.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I started last week so I don't know what the protest is about. Can someone fill me in? Lastly, I'm not working on Wednesday so I won't have to cross the picket line.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I started last week so I don't know what the protest is about. Can someone fill me in?


How many of the previous 4 pages have you read?


Uberette said:


> Lastly, I'm not working on Wednesday so I won't have to cross the picket line.


Thank God you are not working Wednesday. Many of us would have been very disappointed if you HAD to cross the "picket line" to get to your phone and car.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm confused about something. If this board really is here to support uber people, why all the trash talk about uber? If you don't like driving for uber, why do you drive for uber? Only if you prefer all the stuff that comes with being a cab driver does any of this stuff make sense. So, this board doesn't support uber but wants uber to pony up and turn uber drivers into cab drivers? That tells me you're not just a driver because you could have moved along to something better long ago. Considering all the time you've spent doing this, seems you have a bigger agenda or that you are trying to influence the industry, not just because you have a few gripes about uber but because of what it's doing to the cab industry. ...just sayin. I've seen many well meaning people chased away already and I've only been here for a little while.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Chi1, I'm in favor and will join in. But my comments here don't have much weight because I hardly use the app anyway. I want UBER to be something they are not interested in being-namely a means of utilizing the down time of commercial cars between scheduled work. That's what they started as, but then got into the "cheap ride" business. My market is flooded with drivers. The drivers sitting at the airport here for 12 hours each day, are literally grossing about $100-$150. UBER BLACK is very slim pickings during days or early evening. Working nights is better money, but not worth the trouble. I don't need the drunk kids who like to downrate just for fun. I'm just waiting for a competing company to come into my market-one that's looking to run something that's a better fit for me. Meanwhile, I turn on the app only when convenient.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm confused about something.


You are confused about quite a bit.


josolo said:


> If this board really is here to support uber people


Where is that posted or outlined?


josolo said:


> why all the trash talk about uber?


 Perhaps because the members use this site to vent and also express their displeasure with Uber, it practices and policies?


josolo said:


> If you don't like driving for uber, why do you drive for uber?


 See if you can figure this out on your own. C'mon...you can do this.


josolo said:


> Only if you prefer all the stuff that comes with being a cab driver does any of this stuff make sense.


 Bullshit


josolo said:


> So, this board doesn't support uber but wants uber to pony up and turn uber drivers into cab drivers?


Must have missed that. I see the issues/complaints that Uber drivers have for the most part being quite different than what many cab drivers are concerned about.


josolo said:


> That tells me you're not just a driver because you could have moved along to something better long ago.


 Faulty logic based on faulty premises.


josolo said:


> Considering all the time you've spent doing this, seems you have a bigger agenda or that you are trying to influence the industry, not just because you have a few gripes about uber but because of what it's doing to the cab industry. ...just sayin.


Yes...many of us would like change. Is that influencing the industry or Uber? If we affect change within Uber would that also change the industry? Probably.


josolo said:


> I've seen many well meaning people chased away already and I've only been here for a little while.


Why were they "chased" away? Perhaps they were churning senseless spittle like your post and chose to leave when/if they were called out about it? I personally enjoy knowledgeable posters with ALL opinions. There are a few on this site that I almost always disagree with their opinions of Uber....but I would hope they would stay and continue to present intelligent counter opinions. The "back and forth" and "give and take" benefits all of us....IMHO. Mindless cheer-leading about Uber being great and how you should get another job if you don't like it...helps no one and is rarely worth even acknowledging.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are confused about quite a bit.
> Where is that posted or outlined?
> Perhaps because the members use this site to vent and also express their displeasure with Uber, it practices and policies?
> See if you can figure this out on your own. C'mon...you can do this.
> ...


I'm not going to address all that point by point by my statements still stand. The only confusion I have is about the motives of this message board. ...and it's not really confusion, I was just trying to be nice. Since I've started driving for uber I've managed to track down other uber drivers in my area using the passenger app. I did this to see if their perspective in any way reflects what I read here. Their opinions on uber couldn't be more opposite. Furthermore, I've talk to most of my passengers about uber. They always bring it up, and nothing they've said reflects the kinds of attitudes I see here. So, real world vs a message board on the internet? ...I gotta go with the real folks I've talked to. The only people that seem to be upset about these kinds of companies are the cabbies. ...and to tell you the truth, I totally understand. I would be pissed too. ...and I kind of feel sad for the cabbies that are kicking and screaming while driving for uber because in the end, companies like uber aren't going to go away. Like they say, if you can't beat em, join em, and you guys are already beginning to do that.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Y


Tx rides said:


> If they don't change, someone else will come along and do it better. That is their argument for existence in the first place, right? I knew our company, and many like ours are eagerly planning to take advantage of the ability to do on-demand service. The new TNC regulations will make this possible for us because the city will have no leg to stand on to prevent us now. Since we are based on an employee/customer first philosophy, we have an advantage in this, along with our many years of livery expertise. The troubling thing is, there are numerous drivers in the market, who are learning that their income is nowhere near what they were promised. Perhaps they would make great driver candidates for our companies, but none of us are going to hire anyone who openly flouted laws. We are in talks with a few people who have been holding back waiting until regulations were ironed out. Those people will definitely be candidates. But we cannot trust anyone who will openly violate code. We typically send our vehicles home with our drivers, we have to have 100% trust that they will always do the right thing.


You raise a good point that I hadn't really thought about. By arm-twisting all the local politicians into rewriting all the local regulations to allow TNC's to operate, UBER is actually sowing the seeds of their own destruction in the limo business.

Ultimately UBER will have to create a separate app for BLACK-one tailored to the needs of the drivers in that business. The current one-size-fits-all app is certainly not working.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm not going to address all that point by point by my statements still stand.


Of course. You don't know why you are right....just that you are. Sure.


josolo said:


> Since I've started driving for uber I've managed to track down other uber drivers in my area using the passenger app. I did this to see if their perspective in any way reflects what I read here. Their opinions on uber couldn't be more opposite.


Of course you must be right. All Uber drivers are happy and the people posting on this site, and Reddit and others are either not real Uber drivers or just the very rare exception. I can't imagine why any of the drivers you spoke to in person would be reluctant to be honest with another driver that "tracked them down".


josolo said:


> Furthermore, I've talk to most of my passengers about uber. They always bring it up, and nothing they've said reflects the kinds of attitudes I see here.


 Lies and more lies. Of course the passengers are all wonderful and have none of the issues that the Uber drivers complain about on this site. Perhaps it's just you? Maybe many of them are the same entitled little pricks that we drive around but once they are exposed to your magnificence they sober up and become the nicest most pleasant people imaginable.


josolo said:


> So, real world vs a message board on the internet? ...I gotta go with the real folks I've talked to.


Yet...you repeatedly come back to a place that's not real.


josolo said:


> The only people that seem to be upset about these kinds of companies are the cabbies. ...


 You could be right. All these posters that claim to be Uber/Lyft drivers might actually be Cab drivers just looking to sow discord amongst the happy and content ranks of the professional TNC drivers.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Yup, OK. We just aren't going to agree. I still stand on my statements with confidence but I don't wanna keep going round in circles.

I come here for the same reason I watch the news, too see what kinds of stories they are telling today.

Plus, there _is_ some helpful stuff here, ...and I even agree with lots of your posts so I'm not completely one sided about things.

I've been doing this for too long to let people online get me upset over stuff. I was on the internet before computers had a mouse.

I'm an old fart, set in my ways.

So yeah, hate me if you want but I'll still be here reading and sometimes even agreeing with some of the stuff you post here, but I will also make use of that sharing of opinions thing. Maybe someday my opinions will change but if they do, it will be because of my experiences and not hearsay. If you're right, maybe someday my opinions will align with yours but for now I guess, agree to disagree.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm confused about something. If this board really is here to support uber people, why all the trash talk about uber? If you don't like driving for uber, why do you drive for uber? Only if you prefer all the stuff that comes with being a cab driver does any of this stuff make sense. So, this board doesn't support uber but wants uber to pony up and turn uber drivers into cab drivers? That tells me you're not just a driver because you could have moved along to something better long ago. Considering all the time you've spent doing this, seems you have a bigger agenda or that you are trying to influence the industry, not just because you have a few gripes about uber but because of what it's doing to the cab industry. ...just sayin. I've seen many well meaning people chased away already and I've only been here for a little while.


My ignore button finger is getting very itchy.

Josolo, get ready to meet mattvuberx and petrewski


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> My ignore button finger is getting very itchy.
> 
> Josolo, get ready to meet mattvuberx and petrewski


Go for it! Click it!
....but then you won't be able to give me a hard way to go anymore, ...and I'll kind of miss that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Never said I was happy with way things are going. I am making money I won't deny that. I know my market is brand new and price cuts WILL come. If you really read my other posts in this forum you will know Ive had problems with Uber. Like other people said, maybe protests arent working, i mean, we all read about it in the news, protests in LA and SF didn't seem to change Uber mind, people turn in their phones didn't seem to change their mind. In Charleston Market, I see new driver almost every week and notice other older driver start to disappear. I don't think Uber can keep up with drivers in Charleston but is that making them change anything, it doesnt seem so. Maybe yall will prove me wrong.


Honestly, I don't think you're wrong. Unfortunately, I don't see enough drivers ever participating in any kind of work stoppage to matter. As you mentioned, there is always a huge number of new drivers (I've only been at it less than 2 months), so many don't know what it's about.

Uber is about one thing and one thing only - money. I think everyone would agree on that. The only way to change things is to cutoff the cash flow, and 7% of the drivers sticking together won't do it, and I've got a feeling 7 is too high a number. If every Uber phone in the country was turned off simultaneousy, we could probably get paid vacations and stock!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see enough drivers ever participating in any kind of work stoppage to matter.


I've said repeatedly that I don't think we'll ever get a large enough group of non self serving drivers to support any work stoppage ....to change the way Uber does business. Probably not going to happen.....but I'll try anyways and I'll support whatever half-assed disorganized attempt is being tried this week. I personally believe that it is going to take the courts and legislatures to reign in Uber's business practices and modify their "Partner" relationships. Unfortunately I see it as getting worse before it gets better. JMPO....


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm not going to address all that point by point by my statements still stand. The only confusion I have is about the motives of this message board. ...and it's not really confusion, I was just trying to be nice. Since I've started driving for uber I've managed to track down other uber drivers in my area using the passenger app. I did this to see if their perspective in any way reflects what I read here. Their opinions on uber couldn't be more opposite. Furthermore, I've talk to most of my passengers about uber. They always bring it up, and nothing they've said reflects the kinds of attitudes I see here. So, real world vs a message board on the internet? ...I gotta go with the real folks I've talked to. The only people that seem to be upset about these kinds of companies are the cabbies. ...and to tell you the truth, I totally understand. I would be pissed too. ...and I kind of feel sad for the cabbies that are kicking and screaming while driving for uber because in the end, companies like uber aren't going to go away. Like they say, if you can't beat em, join em, and you guys are already beginning to do that.


Agree and disagree. Obviously the technology is here to stay, but the transportation industry is very complicated politically and economically. Anyone can create an app to improve the dispatch of cars. There's hundreds already.

UBER has proven to be very good at technology and marketing. Given the obstacles, they've shown themselves to be adept at politics too. And above all, UBER is astonishingly good at legal wiggling. They have a big robust enterprise with lots of customers. But they could tumble very quickly.

Where they are failing miserably is in the management of the drivers. UBER can and will collapse if they don't fix the widespread driver discontent. If they put their money and focus on drivers, then they will triumph.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I've said repeatedly that I don't think we'll ever get a large enough group of non self serving drivers to support any work stoppage ....to change the way Uber does business. Probably not going to happen.....but I'll try anyways and I'll support whatever half-assed disorganized attempt is being tried this week. I personally believe that it is going to take the courts and legislatures to reign in Uber's business practices and modify their "Partner" relationships. Unfortunately I see it as getting worse before it gets better. JMPO....


Yeah, I would always support any effort too because the current system is wrong - period. If I'm deactivated for trying to change things, well, that'll be more proof that I did the right thing. Having a Class A CDL means I never have to worry about earning a living. It does feel good to always have a backup plan, but I REALLY wanted this to work. It just isn't, presently.

Plus, I'm spending every penny I should be putting back for taxes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

stuber said:


> UBER can and will collapse if they don't fix the widespread driver discontent.


What widespread driver discontent? Other than on this site all the Uber drivers are happy and content and the passengers are generous and beautiful.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

stuber said:


> Agree and disagree. Obviously the technology is here to stay, but the transportation industry is very complicated politically and economically. Anyone can create an app to improve the dispatch of cars. There's hundreds already.
> 
> UBER has proven to be very good at technology and marketing. Given the obstacles, they've shown themselves to be adept at politics too. And above all, UBER is astonishingly good at legal wiggling. They have a big robust enterprise with lots of customers. But they could tumble very quickly.
> 
> Where they are failing miserably is in the management of the drivers. UBER can and will collapse if they don't fix the widespread driver discontent. If they put their money and focus on drivers, then they will triumph.


I agree, but I'm not so sure about the 'legal wiggling.' I think they mainly ignore any laws, then spread money to the right places when they're called out on it.

That's just what I'm kinda thinking - obviosly no facts there.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What widespread driver discontent? Other than on this site all the Uber drivers are happy and content and the passengers are generous and beautiful.


Generous, ah yes. With all the 'Thank You's' I've gotten I could buy, well, a ride in an Ubermobile. They're free now, right?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, I would always support any effort too because the current system is wrong - period. If I'm deactivated for trying to change things, well, that'll be more proof that I did the right thing. Having a Class A CDL means I never have to worry about earning a living. It does feel good to always have a backup plan, but I REALLY wanted this to work. It just isn't, presently.
> 
> Plus, I'm spending every penny I should be putting back for taxes.


Taxes schmaxes. You can bet UBER is not filing the world's most defensible return.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Generous, ah yes. With all the 'Thank You's' I've gotten I could buy, well, a ride in an Ubermobile. They're free now, right?


Actually I believe that if you complain to Uber after the ride....you might actually get paid to take a ride in a Ubermobile. Don't forget to insist that the driver provide fresh cold water and mints while s/he is driving you the shortest possible route and doing your pedicure.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

stuber said:


> Taxes schmaxes. You can bet UBER is not filing the world's most defensible return.


$18B buys a substantial amount of legal expertise to defend whatever Uber is filing.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I agree, but I'm not so sure about the 'legal wiggling.' I think they mainly ignore any laws, then spread money to the right places when they're called out on it.
> 
> That's just what I'm kinda thinking - obviosly no facts there.


To quote from Claude Rains in Casablanca, "I'm shocked to learn there's been gambling going on in this establishment"


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

stuber said:


> Taxes schmaxes. You can bet UBER is not filing the world's most defensible return.


I gotta remember that 'Taxes Schmaxes' for my audit.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Ara said:


> LARGE FDR QUOTE PIC


The real truth of the matter is,as you and I know, that a financial
element in the large centers has owned the government ever since
the days of Andrew Jackson&#8230; -_Franklin D. Roosevelt _


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I gotta remember that 'Taxes Schmaxes' for my audit.


I LOL'D at that Taxes Shmaxes line.
That user's pretty funny.
"_I gotta remember that 'Taxes Schmaxes' for my audit._"
I did that once. Not recommended.
My butt hurt for years afterwards.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Actually I believe that if you complain to Uber after the ride....you might actually get paid to take a ride in a Ubermobile. Don't forget to insist that the driver provide fresh cold water and mints while s/he is driving you the shortest possible route and doing your pedicure.


Off topic, but I had some drunk people last night and one of the chicks starts saying, 'My throat sure is dry, I could sure use some water.' Obviously, because I didn't have any. Everyone is laughing, but she has to keep it going. 'I really am thirsty, water would be nice about now.' I really wanted to pull over and tell her how things REALLY are, but I was Uber Cool. 

Almost forgot, this same 'person' wanted to argue about Uber in Miami. She said it wasn't there yet. I told her I thought it was. She snapped, 'I was just there in March!' She did that twice. Some people should really be required to wear muzzles.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Then after that humiliating and uncomfortable trip, she gives you one star as a parting gift. 

UBER has mostly second rate clients. You can find better.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

stuber said:


> Then after that humiliating and uncomfortable trip, she gives you one star as a parting gift.
> 
> UBER has mostly second rate clients. You can find better.


Exactly, but I probably cleared a big $4 on that ride. I must be insane.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Maybe we need a "thread for chi1cabby to explain why he won't be attending his local Uber protest". Don't you think if you used your internet presence for a call or organization in Chicago that you could be successful? Do you think Chicago drivers are more complacent? I'm just curious chi1cabby, it seems peculiar that you aren't pounding the pavement in your hometown. I wonder what your rationale is.
> 
> Cool cards! Where do I get those?


Chi1cabby Fails to show at Protest - He IS Sorry!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What widespread driver discontent? Other than on this site all the Uber drivers are happy and content and the passengers are generous and beautiful.


UBER! THE WORK CHOICE FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NO CHOICE!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Taxes schmaxes. You can bet UBER is not filing the world's most defensible return.


It probably has nothing to do with the IRS. I get my Uber payments courtesy of so chick in the Netherlands! Her name is Barbara, does a magnificent job keeping track of all driver payments.

The IRS / ATO could probably spend the rest of this century looking for Barbara.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Chi1cabby Fails to show at Protest - He IS Sorry!
> 
> View attachment 1805


He was a handsome devil 'till that hammer attack to the forehead.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Driver J, right now, yes, this is my full time gig. I'll answer your questions in order:
> 
> I "drive" about 30-33 hours a week. I'd say I'm online 40-45, really depends on business.
> I never ever chase surges. They are simply too risky. By the time you get there, it tends to be gone. 90% of my revenue comes from the normal priced fares.
> ...


i started driving in a similar fashion and making about the same money as you.

its all good and all but it hasn't come without making continuous adjustments based on uber's way of changing rates and rules on a whim.

you might be doing good but you can be doing better. do you really think uber will stop cutting fares and making your job harder and harder as the weeks/months go by? their MO has shown otherwise.

trust that if drivers don't put their foot down now, you'll be complaining like the rest of us soon enough.

turn your app off for 3 hours and stop trying so hard to be a loser. you'd probably have your app off anyway based on your routine there and all you have to do is provide vocal support but you're just so against the grain like some try hard cornball.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Y
> 
> You raise a good point that I hadn't really thought about. By arm-twisting all the local politicians into rewriting all the local regulations to allow TNC's to operate, UBER is actually sowing the seeds of their own destruction in the limo business.
> 
> Ultimately UBER will have to create a separate app for BLACK-one tailored to the needs of the drivers in that business. The current one-size-fits-all app is certainly not working.


They already have that. That is what they started with. UberBlack. But they are screwing with that, with the unlicensed UberX and now UberPlus. Many permitted operators around the world signed on years ago with the black model. We said no at the time, because it just didn't make sense to keep cars downtown for the kind of commission they were charging. Our hourly pay for drivers is too high to justify that without some guarantee of bookings. Then, they went from fighting sidecar/Lyft to copying their model of using anyone with a car, no professional credentials or permits required.

The reality is, most of us could enter into "on demand" service agreements with hotels all over the city, had we not been restricted by the city of Austin's regulations requiring 30 minute advance reservations. by passing this ordinance, the city has made that restriction null and void for the rest of us, even though they will not state this. We are now willing to take the next step and consider their laws unenforceable. We are all TNCs, we have had the technological capabilities for years, we were just following the laws. Now we are free to serve hotels on demand, and the hotels will not have to worry about insurance coverage when we are in their parking lots or in front of their doors. They can safely assure their guests that our cars and drivers are fully vetted. We will keep our city permits, because that is what allows us Limo line and inside pickup access at the airport for now. We have seen Uberx cars parked on the line, and have been told to report them, because they will be ticketed, fined, and towed. The same applies to those staging in the cell phone lot, but they are more obvious if they try to park on the limo line. There is barely enough space there on a normal day for permitted operators, if Uber drivers think they will be able to punk their way in to the airport for long, they are in for a big surprise. The airport security is not run by politicians (well, not directly, everything is ultimately run by politicians! Lol) The airport ground transportation department only seemed to turn a blind eye to this temporarily, as some kind of twisted courtesy to politicians running for election, until this interim ordinance was passed.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Y
> 
> You raise a good point that I hadn't really thought about. By arm-twisting all the local politicians into rewriting all the local regulations to allow TNC's to operate, UBER is actually sowing the seeds of their own destruction in the limo business.
> 
> Ultimately UBER will have to create a separate app for BLACK-one tailored to the needs of the drivers in that business. The current one-size-fits-all app is certainly not working.


The really high price surges these companies have added during peak seasons has only made our companies more attractive, and there are numerous network apps available for us to build the market. I have beta tested a few, but most of them are very taxi oriented, and do not understand the importance of how they handle gratuities. For the life of me, I don't get why so many technology platforms are ignorant of gratuity laws. Hell, I do not even need a law to tell me that gratuities matter, and should be passed on to drivers 100%. I toy with the idea of developing my own end2end platform, but I don't have the financial resources to do what I know needs to be done, so I continue to provide expertise to various product in hopes they will evolve. Our industry needs not only on demand dispatch capabilities, but advance reservation, group event manifest handling, etc. some of the best systems out there were designed for in-house hardware, and have been very slow to roll out to the cloud, let alone perfect modern smart phone technology.

But getting back to the topic of Uber X drivers(which I know I should do, since that is the intent of this forum . ...
I suppose I would recommend to those who have a long-term vision of making this work: stop trying to make legal operators obsolete. In my city, in my industry, most of us have embraced friendly competition. We all rely on each other during crunch time. Our biggest competitors bail us out, and vice a versa. We may be in the business of nut cutting during July, but come October, we all break bread together.
The anti-taxi mindset has not really worked to your advantage. At least not for the long-haul, you are more expensive than a taxi during peak periods, and most of you desire this to make a living!

Taxi protests just piss off the public. It seems to me the best approach for protesting now is to convince your company to treat you like human drivers. Work stoppage can work against you and is always a risk. First, you have to make sure that your customers support your cause. Granted, you have diehard customers who support the cause regardless of availability, cost, etc. but you must consider your future target customers. These are customers who are starting to realize that many drivers are not interested in picking them up for the advertised rates. Now, comes the tough decision. Are you wanting to reach more of the private car service sector, or appease more cheap taxi riders? Work stoppage to increase rates will certainly send the cheaper passengers back to taxicabs. They don't care about you anyway, they just want to get from point A to point B for little to no cost. 
Losing them, however, will chip away at the big business. Are you protesting to improve the business? Then make sure your protests are about more then the individual drivers, you will more likely bring along more car service users with that goal, because they care about reliability and safety.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Personally, I don't think any sort of protest would ever be able to "beat" Uber's economic model, but this idea would probably come close.


No Drivers, including me, want to beat Uber's economic model. I think they just want to be represented more equitably in the assumptions that underlie in the Fare Rate calculations in that model.



Worcester Sauce said:


> Three of the slowest hours of the day (on the west coast) probably ain't gonna do it.


The idea prolly is to garner media attention, and hence higher driver awareness and participation in the future demonstrations. 
If there is this much reluctance to participating in a 3 Hour Protest during off peak hours, even amongst Drivers in the know, driver participation would have been even lower during peak hours.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No Drivers, including me, want to beat Uber's economic model. I think they just want to be represented more equitably in the assumptions that underlie in the Fare Rate calculations in that model.
> 
> The idea prolly is to garner media attention, and hence higher driver awareness and participation in the future demonstrations.
> If there is this much reluctance to participating in a 3 Hour Protest during off peak hours, even amongst Drivers in the know, driver participation would have been even lower during peak hours.


This is a very valid point. I really had not thought of it in those terms. So you are suggesting that tomorrow's event is sort of a litmus test for the potential success of a future
work action (hopefully one with some "big teeth", some focus and some achievable, clearly articulated goals).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sir for a baby to be able to run, it has to first learn to walk; and it has first learn to crawl before it can walk.

Edit: And all of the above involves a lot of coaxing & hand holding (not hand wringing) from adults.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sir for a baby to be able to run, it has to first learn to walk; and it has first learn to crawl before it can walk.


I don't remember but, did anyone do a survey of the members of this forum as to support (or lack thereof) for tomorrow's event?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> don't remember but, did anyone do a survey of the members of this forum as to support (or lack thereof) for tomorrow's event?


Worcester what's going on with you, man?
This thread is a running survey at the top of the page
https://uberpeople.net/threads/octo...ge-nationwide-protest.4945/page-12#post-62784

This is the survey from early Sept
https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/page-7


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sir for a baby to be able to run, it has to first learn to walk; and it has first learn to crawl before it can walk.
> 
> Edit: And all of the above involves a lot of coaxing & hand holding (not hand wringing) from adults.


Chi1, I always respect your posts. They are most always calm, well researched and generally logical with clear perspective. But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest. At some point credibility becomes an issue. If this "baby" can't at least crawl AND walk at a few steps by tomorrow...it becomes more difficult to see how future events can be taken seriously with each failed attempt. It is important that this "baby" learn to run soon.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Sly I started a thread for you to post your reasons for not protesting.
> Can you please not post on the Protest Thread anymore?
> Or is that even too much to ask of you and other reluctant drivers?


Just discovered this thread.
You know it's a liberal tactic to pretend there is no dissent by ignoring dissent and shuttling to the dungeon.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

uberyft said:


> @Sly friendly reminder here. I sent you an inbox several weeks back, still awaiting response.


Just looked at it. Some reason it won't let me post a reply. It grays out when I click on it then comes back dark black without posting it or any error messages.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Worcester what's going on with you, man?
> This thread is a running survey at the top of the page
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/octo...ge-nationwide-protest.4945/page-12#post-62784
> 
> ...


whoops...knew I saw it somewhere


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Just looked at it. Some reason it won't let me post a reply.


Just start a new conversation with @uberyft


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Just start a new conversation with @uberyft


clicked on his name multiple times wouldn't change screens. Doesn't matter.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Just discovered this thread.


I tagged you @Sly right in the beginning of the thread, so that you would see it.



Sly said:


> You know it's a liberal tactic to pretend there is no dissent by ignoring dissent and shuttling to the


The dissenting thread is just as visible and prominent on the forum, so how is it a liberal tactic to shunt you off to the gulag?


chi1cabby said:


> @Sly I started a thread for you to post your reasons for not protesting.
> Can you please not post on the Protest Thread anymore?
> Or is that even too much to ask of you and other reluctant drivers?


If you @Sly , or anyone else doesn't want to join in the Protest, that's perfectly okay. No one is compelling you. You might actually get couple of more rides. But Drivers rallying against the Protest on the Protest Thread itself is just utterly inconsiderate of the efforts of the Protesting Drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I tagged you @Sly right in the beginning of the thread, so that you would see it.
> The dissenting thread is just as visible and prominent on the forum, so how is it a liberal tactic to shunt you off to the gulag?.


Sly is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sly is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


I am (whoops..just cut myself)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Cabbie you are still killing me in likes but I'm closing in fast on ur trophy points


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Brother you are more than welcome to all the accolades afforded by the top members list!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Brother you are more than welcome to all the accolades afforded by the top members list!


Woo hoo! Oops just gave another like ... further behind now LOL


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They already have that. That is what they started with. UberBlack. But they are screwing with that, with the unlicensed UberX and now UberPlus. Many permitted operators around the world signed on years ago with the black model. We said no at the time, because it just didn't make sense to keep cars downtown for the kind of commission they were charging. Our hourly pay for drivers is too high to justify that without some guarantee of bookings. Then, they went from fighting sidecar/Lyft to copying their model of using anyone with a car, no professional credentials or permits required.
> 
> The reality is, most of us could enter into "on demand" service agreements with hotels all over the city, had we not been restricted by the city of Austin's regulations requiring 30 minute advance reservations. by passing this ordinance, the city has made that restriction null and void for the rest of us, even though they will not state this. We are now willing to take the next step and consider their laws unenforceable. We are all TNCs, we have had the technological capabilities for years, we were just following the laws. Now we are free to serve hotels on demand, and the hotels will not have to worry about insurance coverage when we are in their parking lots or in front of their doors. They can safely assure their guests that our cars and drivers are fully vetted. We will keep our city permits, because that is what allows us Limo line and inside pickup access at the airport for now. We have seen Uberx cars parked on the line, and have been told to report them, because they will be ticketed, fined, and towed. The same applies to those staging in the cell phone lot, but they are more obvious if they try to park on the limo line. There is barely enough space there on a normal day for permitted operators, if Uber drivers think they will be able to punk their way in to the airport for long, they are in for a big surprise. The airport security is not run by politicians (well, not directly, everything is ultimately run by politicians! Lol) The airport ground transportation department only seemed to turn a blind eye to this temporarily, as some kind of twisted courtesy to politicians running for election, until this interim ordinance was passed.


Nice analysis. Yeah I know how UBER used to work. That's how I still use it. It's filler for my downtown. I'm an independent, so the commission is acceptable. I pay lots of different entities for brokered jobs. UBER is just another one-albeit with crappier customers.

My point is that UBER (I predict) will eventually separate the commercial BLACK and SUV cars onto a dedicated app rather than bundling X with BLACK on a single app as they currently do.

Commercial BLACK cars like me with scheduled work have different needs than X cars. I need to know the client's destination beforehand, for instance. X cars don't really care about that since they float out there.

My customers want me, specifically. X customers are less concerned about who drives them. X customers place price ahead of all other factors. Thus the BLACK app needs to give clients the ability to choose their driver, not just take the closest driver.

My customers want to schedule me or may want to hire me hourly. UBER cannot operate with that service model because it would block-out to much availability. Then they wouldn't have coverage for their demand work.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Chi1, I always respect your posts. They are most always calm, well researched and generally logical with clear perspective. But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest. At some point credibility becomes an issue. If this "baby" can't at least crawl AND walk at a few steps by tomorrow...it becomes more difficult to see how future events can be taken seriously with each failed attempt. It is important that this "baby" learn to run soon.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I tagged you @Sly right in the beginning of the thread, so that you would see it.
> 
> The dissenting thread is just as visible and prominent on the forum, so how is it a liberal tactic to shunt you off to the gulag?
> 
> If you @Sly , or anyone else doesn't want to join in the Protest, that's perfectly okay. No one is compelling you. You might actually get couple of more rides. But Drivers rallying against the Protest on the Protest Thread itself is just utterly inconsiderate of the efforts of the Protesting Drivers.


So what does a tag do? Send me another alert? I currently have 103 unread alerts. I never look at them the number should be much higher.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am shutting it down.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Worcester Sauce 
"But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest."
You are right. There have been earlier protests.
The only one in which CADA was involved was LA Protest last month.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/video-of-driver-protest-in-santa-monica.3306/

The only Successful Protest was in NYC, that led to Uber_NY to reverse it's policy compelling UberBLACK & UberSUV Drivers to accept UberX fares. It was organised by the NYC Drivers Network.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/forced-to-accept-uberx-on-blackcar.2876/


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Worcester Sauce
> "But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest."
> You are right. There have been earlier protests.
> The only one in which CADA was involved was LA Protest last month.
> ...


...yes, I remember the NYC deal. I used to drive there. You are right, it WAS successful


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Chi1, I always respect your posts. They are most always calm, well researched and generally logical with clear perspective. But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest. At some point credibility becomes an issue. If this "baby" can't at least crawl AND walk at a few steps by tomorrow...it becomes more difficult to see how future events can be taken seriously with each failed attempt. It is important that this "baby" learn to run soon.


A well publicized and coordinated log-out of five minutes could be very effective too. Imagine UBER's "GOD VIEW" screen in SF going 90% blank for five minutes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Nice analysis. Yeah I know how UBER used to work. That's how I still use it. It's filler for my downtown. I'm an independent, so the commission is acceptable. I pay lots of different entities for brokered jobs. UBER is just another one-albeit with crappier customers.
> 
> My point is that UBER (I predict) will eventually separate the commercial BLACK and SUV cars onto a dedicated app rather than bundling X with BLACK on a single app as they currently do.
> 
> ...


And the inability to request a preferred X driver practically guarantees the cream will float away from the top!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Nice analysis. Yeah I know how UBER used to work. That's how I still use it. It's filler for my downtown. I'm an independent, so the commission is acceptable. I pay lots of different entities for brokered jobs. UBER is just another one-albeit with crappier customers.
> 
> My point is that UBER (I predict) will eventually separate the commercial BLACK and SUV cars onto a dedicated app rather than bundling X with BLACK on a single app as they currently do.
> 
> ...


I would argue one exception -during festivals in Austin, and hotel checkout times, we usually know where most last minute requests would be headed (airport to central hotels, and vice versa)-we could fill a lot of dead heads if we did on demands, but city forbids it :-(


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Chi1, I always respect your posts. They are most always calm, well researched and generally logical with clear perspective. But tomorrow is not the first "Uber-protest". There have been numerous previous attempts at some version of a work action/protest. At some point credibility becomes an issue. If this "baby" can't at least crawl AND walk at a few steps by tomorrow...it becomes more difficult to see how future events can be taken seriously with each failed attempt. It is important that this "baby" learn to run soon.


How many times have you seen a baby fall when learning to walk? actually how many time has anyone seen a baby roll when trying to learn to crawl. These things take time and build awareness so.... baby steps my friend ... step by step


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> How many times have you seen a baby fall when learning to walk? actually how many time has anyone seen a baby roll when trying to learn to crawl. These things take time and build awareness so.... baby steps my friend ... step by step


You might be right, but I see no benefit in a prolonging the inevitable. Uber can wait us out indefinitely through driver fatigue, driver frustration and driver churn. The time must come sooner rather than later. The more we wait the more gas we burn for diminished returns. Waiting cost us all yet more $$$>


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I would argue one exception -during festivals in Austin, and hotel checkout times, we usually know where most last minute requests would be headed (airport to central hotels, and vice versa)-we could fill a lot of dead heads if we did on demands, but city forbids it :-(


There's an interesting phenomenon happening in Seattle and LA. Local, mini UBER companies are starting up. Black Crown in Seattle and Opoli in LA. Both are using the original UBER model of commercial cars only. I'll be curious to see if these little apps can survive long enough to gain traction. If so, I could imagine that they may eventually start affiliating with each other to handle each other's work as those customers travel between cities.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

How about we send out a message to those drivers who don't shut off the app for three hours: "Striking, while not required, is greatly appreciated."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> There's an interesting phenomenon happening in Seattle and LA. Local, mini UBER companies are starting up. Black Crown in Seattle and Opoli in LA. Both are using the original UBER model of commercial cars only. I'll be curious to see if these little apps can survive long enough to gain traction. If so, I could imagine that they may eventually start affiliating with each other to handle each other's work as those customers travel between cities.


I am extremely interested in Opoli, especially as a means to fill the dead heads between Austin and other cities, or even the outlying suburbs which take more than an hour for round-trip. Black crown seems to have a pretty good gig going is well, hoping to talk to him more soon. There are options within our reservation system which we have not fully utilized because of city regulations, well obviously city regulations no longer matter, so that is one we are probably going to disregard very soon. Technically, we can ignore them if we are in a corporate contract, so we can have a contract with our affiliates. No problem. Would be interested to hear if you are getting any feedback related to Opoli!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry chi1cabby, didn't mean to go off topic. When I'm on my smart phone, I reply to alerts, and don't always remember which thread I am in. I will try to do better.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am extremely interested in Opoli, especially as a means to fill the dead heads between Austin and other cities, or even the outlying suburbs which take more than an hour for round-trip. Black crown seems to have a pretty good gig going is well, hoping to talk to him more soon. There are options within our reservation system which we have not fully utilized because of city regulations, well obviously city regulations no longer matter, so that is one we are probably going to disregard very soon. Technically, we can ignore them if we are in a corporate contract, so we can have a contract with our affiliates. No problem. Would be interested to hear if you are getting any feedback related to Opoli!


I'm watching all these little apps. So far they don't have the wherewithal to expand out of their bases. Stay tuned.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I guess I'm a loser for stating my opinion, this forum has really gone off track, i guess they attack people who are positive or just making jokes. And then shame on everybody for supporting personal attacks. I sit here and read people gripes and I do understand them and don't think they are loser but when I get attacked for saying something, thats just ****ed up.


tell GOOD jokes, and you may get more positive feedback, like this one, Two bulls are standing on a hill, when the younger one says,...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> tell GOOD jokes, and you may get more positive feedback, like this one, Two bulls are standing on a hill, when the younger one says,...


What do you say we run down there and....


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm more of the type that would hang around until the windmill breaks, steal as many parts as I can carry, and go start my own damn windmill.


Don Quixote reference, 4 stars for reference, 2 stars for not getting it


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But I'm in Chicago yet still get redirected to India only content.


prolly figure your taxi avatar and claim you must be indian


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> Don Quixote reference, 4 stars for reference, 2 stars for not getting it


What about the poster originally using the quote....extra star for the Star Belly Sneetch?


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

The Haitians will live in their cars 24/7.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I love how those of us who make good money and have no qualms with Uber are "losers" "******s" or paid shills as a result. These people have a mindset of "Join us or you are a bad person!" What a joke. I understand some of you have valid complaints, SOME.
> 
> Do what you think you need to do, but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints. But at least be civil about it. Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


NO one makes good money with Uber except for Travis K!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

floridog said:


> The Haitians will live in their cars 24/7.


This American is gonna be living in his if something doesn't change. Of course it'll be wornout and useless as a mode of transportation soon, so I'll have an apartment with a steering wheel.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

floridog said:


> NO one makes good money with Uber except for Travis K!
> 
> You ARE an Uber shill paid by Travis to keep people to be Uber slave drivers!!!


Yeah, when I asked for specifics on his great income he suddenly went mute.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> but you're just so against the grain like some try hard cornball.


I prefer soft cornball tyvm


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I would argue one exception -during festivals in Austin, and hotel checkout times, we usually know where most last minute requests would be headed (airport to central hotels, and vice versa)-we could fill a lot of dead heads if we did on demands, but city forbids it :-(


you sure must be sad the grateful dead arent around, you pervert


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, when I asked for specifics on his great income he suddenly went mute.


Please, show me where this occurred, since it didn't happen.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

ok, give the specifics then. I am asking now


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Last 4, from the dashboard:

PROCESSED WEEK ENDING ON TRIPS PAYMENT OPEN
Processed October 20, 2014 $924.91 HTML | CSV
Processed October 13, 2014 $884.68 HTML | CSV
Processed October 6, 2014 $798.85 HTML | CSV
Processed September 29, 2014 $714.18 HTML | CSV

Notice, going up each and every week. I even posted actual trips from this past weekend where all my fares were between $40 and $80 dollars. I'm averaging $12+/trip net, and about $18/hour overall.

So yes, I'm making decent money.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

have you estimated what your taxes are going to be? and did you start putting that away to pay them? are you paying 2k a month rent for apartment? 
whats your electric/utilites per month? Car insurance? car payment? do you pay for parking? real question is, after all your expenses, is the less than 1k per week going to pay everything? what is left over after? then tell me your making decent money. Some of us drive in NYC market, and that is not decent earnings in ours


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Please, show me where this occurred, since it didn't happen.


Actually, it did, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Last 4, from the dashboard:
> 
> PROCESSED WEEK ENDING ON TRIPS PAYMENT OPEN
> Processed October 20, 2014 $924.91 HTML | CSV
> ...


Actually, I would have been more interested in seeing the a statement from Uber showing all the numbers - rides, hours, etc. Especially, since you said you didn't do much surge.

It may just be a difference in what some of us, and you, consider good money. I've had payouts similar to yours, but after I figure in taxes, gas, and all the other expenses it's not 'good money.'


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> have you estimated what your taxes are going to be? and did you start putting that away to pay them? are you paying 2k a month rent for apartment?
> whats your electric/utilites per month? Car insurance? car payment? do you pay for parking? real question is, after all your expenses, is the less than 1k per week going to pay everything? what is left over after? then tell me your making decent money. Some of us drive in NYC market, and that is not decent earnings in ours


1) Yes, I have. This isn't my first rodeo. Thanks to the IRS deduction, the only taxes I'll owe are on SSI and Medicare, MAYBE a tiny amount in income tax if it keeps growing, and that will be between 1500-2000 for the year.
2) No, I have a mortgage. $600/month.
3) I have solar panels, so 8 months out of the year, my electric payment is only the solar payment, $90/month.
4) I would have to pay car insurance and my loan payment even without uber, so this is pointless, and not an expense.
5) No, why would I pay for parking?
6) Yes, it pays everything and adds quite nicely to my bank account. My firm monthly expenses are under $1500, so I have 1500-2000/month "leftover" and growing.
7) Once again, as I've said numerous times, I fully understand that MY market is not ALL markets.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> 1) Yes, I have. This isn't my first rodeo. Thanks to the IRS deduction, the only taxes I'll owe are on SSI and Medicare, MAYBE a tiny amount in income tax if it keep. growing, and that will be between 1500-2000 for the year.
> 2) No, I have a mortgage. $600/month.
> 3) I have solar panels, so 8 months out of the year, my electric payment is only the solar payment, $90/month.
> 4) I would have to pay car insurance and my loan payment even without uber, so this is pointless, and not an expense.
> ...


Droosk, thanks for the specifics. My monthly expenses are quite a bit more than yours, and yes, I think our markets are vastly different. I understood how you could be satisfied, but when I'm averaging about the same on my Uber payouts as I was on my truck driving paychecks, it's very disheartening. Lost of expenses that have to come out of that Uber deposit.

Lastly, knowing that as this new market grows, instead of being able to make more money, I'll be driving for ridiciously low fares makes me want to throw in the towel.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I just did a long detailed post in one of the other threads about this. You're probably part of that one too so I won't duplicate it here  tl;dr version:

Before any kind of protest can succeed, there has to be a truly impactful number of people behind it. Per the news, an estimated 60 people showed up outside the SF offices, less than the last one. The NYC group had it right, at least partially. They spent their protest time actually going and finding the Uber drivers that were still online, and talking to them. Telling them what was going on. While I'm not at a point of actually protesting, I DO reach out to other drivers when I run into them, and invite them to this very site.

Critical mass is important. Right now, there simply isn't enough focus to make any meaningful impact. So long as there is even the appearance that the majority of drivers are happy, and that is how it seems right now, Uber won't budge on anything.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

gave you a like on that last post, but would add, maybe link that thread you wrote but do not want to repeat here, so other more lazy uber drivers can understand your view point betterer


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> 7) Once again, as I've said numerous times, I fully understand that MY market is not ALL markets.





Droosk said:


> 5) No, why would I pay for parking?


those two statements kind of show you dont understand fully some markets are different. Some people in NYC have to pay for parking during their off time.
What you describe as good pay from uber, might not be good at all for people in other markets.
but overall, liked last post, so sending a like your way.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait, you mean to tell me that by saying I understand that all markets aren't the same, I'm saying that....I understand not all markets are the same?

Go figure!


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

no, I mean to point out, you think you do, but you dont
Think about why would you pay for parking? then think why would someone else in a different market pay for parking. 
Then compare what you have posted earlier to these new thoughts.
Then realize what I am trying to say.
Anything more on this topic is just beyond my communication skills atm


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Droosk said:


> I love how those of us who make good money and have no qualms with Uber are "losers" "******s" or paid shills as a result. These people have a mindset of "Join us or you are a bad person!" What a joke. I understand some of you have valid complaints, SOME.
> 
> Do what you think you need to do, but the majority of drivers make a decent living and have absolutely no complaints. But at least be civil about it. Want to be taken seriously? Grow up and act like adults, not whiny, bitter, faceless internet trolls.


those of you that make a decent living need not participate. we know, and you must take into account that there are different markets. we do not all get the same rates. hence, not all of us make a decent living. this thread is for those that have legitimate complaints...uber off.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> . . . then immediately text them a pre-composed message about the details of the work stoppage and advise them that I will be cancelling the trip. Which I will do as soon as I send the text.


Hit "cancel" about the 4-min mark after driver acceptance. Send the text "#UberSTRIKE".


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

this thread is brought back to life to get the word out... nation wide strike has been called. Oct 16th 5pm to Oct 18th 10pm. watch the video on fb "uber freedom".


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is a flyer. If you want to add "DRIVERS" before strike, go for it!

I am going to distribute to drivers at the airports & post at the Starbucks I pass.


----------

